# Sears Customer Loves My Cruze TD



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I cranked the Cruze in front of our local small town Sears store and a red neck looking guy with his girl friend in tow, stopped with his mouth wide open. I lowered the passenger side window and yelled out, "yeah, it's a diesel!" He came beside the car and was amazingly very knowledgeable of my ride. He asked what the mileage was and marveled at the low diesel clatter. I told him my best to date was 59.8 and that it averaged 37-38 around town. He said he'd been reading about them but hadn't seen one yet. His comments ended with, "I gotta get me one of those!". His girl friend stood back and told me it was beautiful and she even liked the color. I told him our Chevy shop had one on the lot and that he had better rush over...they don't last long at the dealership. I suspect Cruze just added another sale to the records.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

And another one sold!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I cranked the Cruze in front of our local small town Sears store and a red neck looking guy with his girl friend in tow, stopped with his mouth wide open. I lowered the passenger side window and yelled out, "yeah, it's a diesel!" He came beside the car and was amazingly very knowledgeable of my ride. He asked what the mileage was and marveled at the low diesel clatter. I told him my best to date was 59.8 and that it averaged 37-38 around town. He said he'd been reading about them but hadn't seen one yet. His comments ended with, "I gotta get me one of those!". His girl friend stood back and told me it was beautiful and she even liked the color. I told him our Chevy shop had one on the lot and that he had better rush over...they don't last long at the dealership. I suspect Cruze just added another sale to the records.



Haha awesome!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicks dig the long ball...and diesels.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have only had one person question me "that's a diesel?" when they saw me filling it up.

No one has ever asked or looked twice due to the clatter.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeee haw!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Maybe GM should take a clue from those DirecTV ads where customers who "refer others" can net a $10-per-month (total $100) credit toward their DirecTV monthly bill...only GM could use their GM "bonus" cards, etc.
> 
> Jackie, you reading this?


My dealer does that on their own. $75 check for every referral who purchases a vehicle from them.

So far only one "That's a diesel?!" for me. It was within 30 minutes of buying it when I stopped at a restaurant; nothing since.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

PanJet said:


> My dealer does that on their own. $75 check for every referral who purchases a vehicle from them.


Same here. I got a letter from my salesman last week with a referral card and promise of $50 for a referral.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

My dealer hands out pre paid MasterCards and fills em with $100/sale for the first 3 sales... 4-7 is $150 10+ $200. Pretty sweet  sold two and used the "commission" as an added down payment on the 14'.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have had a couple people stare at the car when driving by in parking lots but nothing said to me yet. The few times I am filling up there is nobody in site.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You sound like the Invisible Man. Kalamazoo isn't that happening it seems these days?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You sound like the Invisible Man. Kalamazoo isn't that happening it seems these days?


There was another guy on here from Kzoo that had a diesel. He said he has a seen a couple around but I have yet to see anything. I know the dealer I bought mine from has sold two others.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It took less than 24 hours to get my first "Hey is that a diesel?" question. I was parked at a motel on the way home from the out-of-state dealer where I bought my Cruze. A retired fellow was packing up his VW next to me. Told me his was the gas 5 cyl version, but he was quite curious about the fuel mileage I'd gotten, the warranty GM offers, etc.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had the first comment on mine.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've had comments in traffic because I have the Holden diesel badges on mine


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Seems like someone is always giving the CTD the eye. Just this afternoon at Lowes, a guy driving a Nissan Versa got out of his car and stared incredulously at my Cruze as he walked across the parking lot...almost got run over by a car coming in. Probably thought: "Geesh, why didn't I buy a Cruze instead of my dog Nissan???". Lol
e


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

I always speak to people when I see them in a Cruze! I'm training my new co-worker who is dying to get one soon. Lol. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

Erica, I did this morning at a traffic light. White Cruze in the next lane, with the small green rectangle next to the Cruze badge on the left side of the trunk. Couple in the car, the guy's driving. The woman just happens to have her window down, so I call over "Nice car! How about those diesels?!" She's embarrassed, and can't figure out what this idiot is talking about. The guy leans over, and I ask "That's a diesel, correct?" And he says "No, it's gas." Light turns green, I try to act like I'm not an idiot, and wave them through the light. I hang back to bit to check out their badge again. Yup, small green rectangle. Do any of the gassers come with the same type of badge as the TD?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The Eco's have the same badge. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought the green rectangle was diesel. Do I have to get close enough to read the TD on the green rectangle, or can I identify the diesels by the wheels?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I thought the green rectangle was diesel. Do I have to get close enough to read the TD on the green rectangle, or can I identify the diesels by the wheels?


Yes, both the Eco and the Diesel have the green rectangle on their badge. The Diesel emblem has a "2.0TD" inside the green rectangle. The Eco's is plain. That and the wheels are the two ways I know of to visually identify the Diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Yes, both the Eco and the Diesel have the green rectangle on their badge. The Diesel emblem has a "2.0TD" inside the green rectangle. The Eco's is plain. That and the wheels are the two ways I know of to visually identify the Diesel.


eco doesnt have sunroof


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The identical badge was a big FAIL in my opinion. You pretty much have to be standing in back of a stationary car reading the badge to tell the difference.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> The identical badge was a big FAIL in my opinion. You pretty much have to be standing in back of a stationary car reading the badge to tell the difference.


I think it's obvious that re-introducing diesels made GM very nervous. EVERY article about the CTD, while usually favorable, could not resist discussing the Oldsmobile diesel. GM didn't really want rolling advertisements in the first year... Looks to me that the CTD is effectively an extended public test bed for diesels, before they relaunch the Colorado.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I think it's obvious that re-introducing diesels made GM very nervous. EVERY article about the CTD, while usually favorable, could not resist discussing the Oldsmobile diesel. GM didn't really want rolling advertisements in the first year... Looks to me that the CTD is effectively an extended public test bed for diesels, before they relaunch the Colorado.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm at the DMV today, getting my title prepared and a metal license plate. The clerk goes through my paperwork and asks ... 

"This is a Cruze ... DIESEL?" 
"Really?"
"How do you like it? What's the mileage like?" etc

I guess we are in for a few more years of this as people encounter our cars. :biglaugha:


----------

